# Best way to Condition fish?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

What would you say?

I have a pair of Orange Flash Apistos I want to breed again. Once I put them in my community they stopped spawning. ( I also had a female changes sexes! and yes shes female for sure as I got fry from her) I plan to pull themback out into a 10 gal. What would you say as to getting them ready?

Same with a pair of Laetacara Dorsigera I have. I've had them for 2 months and they are a mated pair, in a tank alone except a baby pleco and a cory. No eggs.


Want fry from both!

I have live food if that helps any? A culture of Grindle Worms, and i have some brine shrimp I can hatch.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

live blackworms


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i haven't used live foods for a long time ; not because i don't like it ; but because i just never had the extra time for them..but , what i do use are foods that are higher in protein and fats...especially good for the females as these types of foods encourage egg production....fatten them up for a few weeks and then do a good 30-40% water changes with slightly cooler water..maybe only 4-6 degrees.....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, what foods would fatten my females?

How does temp encourage spawning? I've heard that so many times and don't know why.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i use Plecocaine..works great..
mimic mother nature......................rainy season comes and everybody spawns....lots of cool fresh water from the rains with plenty of foods of all kinds for fish (fry included) to fatten up on get washed down into the rivers,streams and lakes..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i use Plecocaine..works great..
> mimic mother nature......................rainy season comes and everybody spawns....lots of cool fresh water from the rains with plenty of foods of all kinds for fish (fry included) to fatten up on get washed down into the rivers,streams and lakes..


Alright,cool. I will do my best to simulate this.


----------

